# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Cruise4U, automated driving, Valeo Group, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Valeo Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "CES 2015: Cruise control gains self-steering with Valeo's Cruise4U"
At CES 2015, Valeo demonstrates the next generation of adaptive cruise control, with fully automated steering to stay in its lane.

by Wayne Cunningham
January 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Best-Of Valeo Cruise4U hands off tour across the United States

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> Discover the Valeo Cruise4U team journey across the United States

----------


## Airicist

Park4U Remote

Published on Jan 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Valeo eCruise4U

Published on Jan 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Valeo Drive4U® - Autonomous driving in paris

Published on Oct 3, 2018




> First test of urban automation in Paris

----------


## Airicist

Valeo and the mobility of the future

Published on Apr 30, 2019




> Valeo designs new mobility experiences thanks to its expertise in connectivity, intuitive controls, and automated driving.

----------


## Airicist

Self-driving cars aren't here yet. In the meantime — So what?

Feb 16, 2020




> While self-driving cars are a thing of the future, there sure is a lot of talk about them today. So what? What do we have to learn from the state of car technology today while we wait for self-driving cars to hit the streets? We talked with Guillaume Devauchelle, VP of Innovation & R&D at Valeo about what businesses can learn from car tech today. And spoiler alert, we got a test drive.

----------

